# I would like to introduce myself ~



## blanca07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi everybody,
I am Italian and 38 .
I tried ICSI twice in Italy, where the law is not very helpful. I tried the long and he short protocols and both times I produced only 2 eggs. The first were not good to be fertilized. Second time after implantation, the result was negative. 
So at the biginning we thought that it was a male problem ( dispermia) but now the problem is myself. 

I would like to know if somedoby can help me in finding information on clinics that are particularly specilized in low responders woman.

My FSH is ok, I've tried it for 5 months and the result is always around 7 (on the III day). So my low response does not seem to be related to FSH level.

I'm going to have blood exams on AMH, it seems that the protocol can be tailored upon the results of this exam.

Please, let me know if you have any information to help me. 
Thanks very much


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Blanca07,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF.  Can't really help with your questions.

Good Luck
Emma
x x x x


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Blanca, welcome to FF.  I've found it very helpful.  I'm sure one of the moderators will be along soon to point you in the right direction.


----------



## wishing upon a star (Aug 14, 2007)

welcome to the group i have just joined and having ICSI next year for the 1st time and i have found this group very good so far
Leanne


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  blanca  
 I am sorry for your poor response so far, Its good news that your fsh is Ok I am only just looking into amh myself have you thought about the Lister clininc in London  
Take some time to read and search FF and join threads to gain support/ask questions.

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

ICSI Follow up Questions
CLICK HERE

Negative cycle - 
CLICK HERE

What can improve egg quality and quantity~ 
CLICK HERE

Poor responders thread~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi blamca, welcoem to Fertility Friends. 

I think Dizzi has posted you some excellent links there. DO check them out, particularly the poor responders one as you will meet lots of people there and be able toa sk them about their experiences with their clinics.

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Blanca07* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## blanca07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the good information
I'll have a look tothe links suggested.

I'll have a look to lister clinic as well.

see yuo soon on the forum

thanks again


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

blanca, I am also a Lister patient and can only sing their praises too. I know quite a lot of the Lister patients on here are poor responders and they never give up on you, until the very bitter end, no matter how few follies you have or how slowly things are progressing. 

Good luck.

C~x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Blanca!

I am also a poor responder with a normal FSH. It was only after an abandoned cycle I had my AMH tested which showed I was peri-menopausal. Sometimes this happens - who knows why?

I would second the Lister - the AMh test is only £57 there (about the cheapest thing they do!), but they are really good with poor responders.

Check out the poor responders thread - there's loads of info there, plus great chat.

xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome to the site

im sure you will find all the answers your looking for and make some friends along the way

good luck keepinghope x


----------



## blanca07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Miranda, please, can you give me some details about the AMH?
Do you need to be in a particular cycle day (third day or whatever?)?
Why are you repeating it? Can the test result vary from a cycle to another, as FSH? I was told it was a definitive test, it cannot vary.

Thanks for you help and good luch for everything.
Please, keep me informed on your result, thanks

p.s. I had a look at Lister  on the web and it seems to be really good for poor responders.  
What about ARCG? their results seem to be the best, do you know if it is specialized on poor responders?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Blanca!

I'm not repeating the AMH, no - it's fixed, as you say, so there'd be no point!

The Lister wanted me to have the test on day 2-3, but I don't know why, as the AMH is meant to be the same all cycle long.

I can't speak for the ARGC. It has its critics, and it has lots of fans. It does have great success rates, but I don't know about poor responders. The Lister has a particular reputation with poor responders, and I would certainly agree with that.

xx


----------

